# Curtis Fast Cast 550



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

I was wondering if any of you guys out there have the new curtis fast cast 550 1/3 yd spreader for your pick up truck? How do you like em? I dont need to do a lot of sanding/salting, but this seems like a real nice little unit. I dont have access to a bobcat/forklift, so this model caught my eye, cause you can take it on and off with 2 people. any thoughts? i got quoted $2395 for it, but i cant get a hold of one till around jan. 5th.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

how are you going to load it?? the landscape supply around here has an 8 FT bucket on there loader what a mess that would be.my friend has one and he has a bucket loader that dumps off to the side like a shoot off of a cement truck.he's never had problems with it,but for that price u can buy a buyers 8ft from northern tool or central parts warehouse.or a meyers or airflo 8ft.even the 8ft trynex is in the range but i`ve herd there junk.


now for taking them in and out an automotive engine hoist does the trick,but a truck hoist works better alittle pricie but the boom on them is taller and longer.thats what i use and i have the airflo 8ft V and an older fisher 3.3.


i always thought about getting one of the smaller ones but u have to keep filling them up.where if you get a 1.8 yard or even a 2.4 you can run around for quite some time which you will make more money and spend less time at a job site.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

*matt*

I was in your perdictament 2 years ago. I didn't need a big one but I didn't want to load material by hand either. I ended up getting a 1 1/2 yrd Downeaster with electric motor.This year my sand/salt list has trippled. Most of my compatition don't sand privet drives. Now I'm sweating the thoughts of a heavy ice storm at night and my supplier not opening early enough in the AM and I'm with out material because my sander is too small now for the amount of customers I have.

Go for a bigger unit....

Gene


----------

